# Hey, What Happened....?



## delitefulmane (Feb 11, 2016)

Can someone tell me what happened to the "search within thread" option and threads that I had saved in the folder under my account?

I haven't been on the forum in a while so I guess I have missed a few changes.


----------



## delitefulmane (Feb 11, 2016)

@beverly ?? Can you 'splain this to me?


----------



## delitefulmane (Feb 16, 2016)

Does anyone have any idea what I am referring to?


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 16, 2016)

I know what you're referring to, I was trying to search within a thread yesterday. I'm also wondering what happened to it.


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 16, 2016)

If I'm in a thread and click in the search field for the drop down menu I get the option to choose to only search within the thread.


----------



## delitefulmane (Feb 16, 2016)

LaChaBla said:


> If I'm in a thread and click in the search field for the drop down menu I get the option to choose to only search within the thread.
> 
> View attachment 351657


Thanks @LaChaBla for responding!  I am not seeing this option. Where do you locate this option? Is it located at the top or the bottom of the thread? Take this thread for example. I see a "thread tools" option at the top but that doesn't allow me to search. At the bottom, I see more options but that also does not allow me to search.


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 16, 2016)

@delitefulmane the search box should be above your avatar in the upper right hand corner of the page.


----------



## delitefulmane (Feb 16, 2016)

LaChaBla said:


> @delitefulmane the search box should be above your avatar in the upper right hand corner of the page.


AHHHH!! Thanks!! @LaChaBla !! The switched stuff on me!! 

Would you happen to know how I can find the folders that used to be within our profiles that allowed us to save threads into folders?


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 16, 2016)

LaChaBla said:


> If I'm in a thread and click in the search field for the drop down menu I get the option to choose to only search within the thread.
> 
> View attachment 351657


Yay!


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 17, 2016)

delitefulmane said:


> AHHHH!! Thanks!! @LaChaBla !! The switched stuff on me!!
> 
> Would you happen to know how I can find the folders that used to be within our profiles that allowed us to save threads into folders?


Under the *Forums* tab, click *Watched Threads*, which takes you to your subscriptions with posts you haven't read.  At the bottom, you can click to see all of your watched threads.


----------



## delitefulmane (Feb 17, 2016)

@LaChaBla    Thank yooooou!! I was only seeing about five then I clicked "show all watched threads" and all of them are still there!! Thanks! I was about to be sad because I have been saving most of these for years


----------

